# Daniel Marshall Humidor



## abg187 (Dec 3, 2010)

Daniel Marshall customer service sucks. I left them about 10 message's and no replies Do I need to keep using the special care solution or can I switch to beads? I have the Treasure Chest Humi. Thanks for your help.


----------



## ZeeKodadi (Feb 20, 2011)

im pretty sure you can switch to beads


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

Agreed, definitely switch to beads. Sorry for the trouble with the CS.


----------



## abg187 (Dec 3, 2010)

Beads it is. Thanks for your help.


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Have you considered Boveda packs?


----------



## abg187 (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm heading out to David's Gifts & Tobacco this afternoon. It's the largest Tobacco shop in a 15 mile radius, they should be able to give me all the info I need. Thanks for your help


----------



## AndyJCL (Jan 3, 2013)

abg187 said:


> Daniel Marshall customer service sucks. I left them about 10 message's and no replies Do I need to keep using the special care solution or can I switch to beads? I have the Treasure Chest Humi. Thanks for your help.


How long did you wait between messages? I had contacted them before and got a response within 1 business day which I think is pretty standard.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Using anything but what they supply voids the warranty. Big bold letters on the card. I, however, use beads in mine. I tossed the piece of crap they sent with it about 5 minutes after I started.

daniel Marshall is not the huge company you might think. There's only a couple people working the front end and the rest are craftsmen.


----------



## Breezy818 (Oct 1, 2012)

I use 60 RH beads in my DM humidor, and that thing is dead on. Beads are the way to go!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

"Void warranty"?? Pfft! There's no way any NASA scientist can tell what you've used to humidify your humidor. Use what works! Period.

HF beads are as near fool-proof as I've seen and this, coming from a TREMENDOUS fool!


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

Herf N Turf said:


> "Void warranty"?? Pfft! There's no way any NASA scientist can tell what you've used to humidify your humidor. Use what works! Period.
> 
> HF beads are as near fool-proof as I've seen and this, coming from a TREMENDOUS fool!


+1 and another +1 for both of your comments! Listen to this man, Andy.


----------



## abg187 (Dec 3, 2010)

Thank you all ....I'm going with the beads.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

kitty litter is readily available from any pet supply store and is also very popular among a great majority of Puffers.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

splattttttt said:


> kitty litter is readily available from any pet supply store and is also very popular among a great majority of Puffers.


A "great majority" might be a stretch.
A lot of us prefer HeartFelt.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Hermit said:


> A "great majority" might be a stretch.
> A lot of us prefer HeartFelt.


I my self couldn't afford to stock enough of the HFB to satisfy my needs, so I supplement with KL. There's something about how the way the HFB look that really appeals to me, but as far as a good bang for the buck goes, the KL wins for me. There Hermit... Spoken for my self this time ( ;


----------

